

Show HN: Check out my new blog on software development. - AncoraImparo

First tutorial to date. Writing your first C program, includes a link at the bottom with a detailed look at printf() as optional reading.  I would love some feedback, as I intend writing up a lot of dev articles for people to learn from : www.xanthu.com/first-c-program
======
codegeek
clickable <http://www.xanthu.com/first-c-program>

~~~
AncoraImparo
I didn't realise the board didn't just do that for me. Thanks.

~~~
codegeek
You cannot post links directly unless of course you share a link. You can post
it in comments by prefixing with <http://>

